# Puericultorio Pérez Araníbar --- Magdalena del Mar



## GatoNegro (Feb 17, 2005)

*Este orfanatorio perteneciente a la Sociedad de Beneficencia de Lima Metropolitana, fue inaugurado el 09 de marzo de 1930, por Augusto Pérez Araníbar con la finalidad de velar por los niños desvalidos y otorgarles las herramientas necesarias para que cuando egresen de la institución sean personas útiles a la sociedad. Para ello, se buscó la ayuda de personas generosas como Víctor Larco Herrera, Tomás Valle, Miguel Echenique e Ignacia Rodulfo de Canevaro, entre otros, quienes apoyaron la construcción de esta magna obra. Actualmente se hospedan unos 600 niños y niñas. Se encuentra en la Avenida Del Ejercito 650, en Magdalena del Mar, en frente del Hospital Larco Herrera.

Primero un mapa para ubicarnos:*


----------



## GatoNegro (Feb 17, 2005)

*Ahora el edificio:*


----------



## GatoNegro (Feb 17, 2005)

*Interiores:*


----------



## GatoNegro (Feb 17, 2005)

*Exteriores:*


----------



## GatoNegro (Feb 17, 2005)

*Vistas nocturnas:*


----------



## GatoNegro (Feb 17, 2005)

*Pero no nos olvidemos, que antes de ser un monumento histórico y arquitectónico, es el hogar de 600 criaturas inocentes.*

*Si quieren mayor información sobre cómo apoyar el Puericultorio, aquí les dejo el link de su página de internet: *Puericultorio Augusto Pérez Araníbar.
*
Y, por último, las imagenes de cuatro de los 600 niños huéspedes del orfanatorio, ellos también son el futuro del Perú.*


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Una preunta, cuando hacen el CasaCor u otros eventos ahí donde meten a los niños, nunk los he visto!


----------



## PaiMei74 (Dec 6, 2005)

Excelentes fotos, todos los dias paso por el puericultorio y siempre he querido ver fotos del interior. Es realmente una joyita.


----------



## mAcRoSs (Dec 1, 2004)

sebvill said:


> Una preunta, cuando hacen el CasaCor u otros eventos ahí donde meten a los niños, nunk los he visto!


los meten a todos en el larco herrera


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

jeje


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

alguien sabe si se puede entrar para conocer el lugar o se requiere de ser voluntario para poder verlo


----------



## ebesnes (Oct 10, 2005)

Que bien conservado esta. Muy bonito lugar.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Tengo entendido que los niños habitan otros ambientes mas modernos del conjunto.

La verdad la zona es realmente fea...no fea por ser descuidada, sino fea por ser muy...pesada...el ambiente es recontra cargado...bastante energía negativa.

Pero el puericultorio está alucinante.


----------



## Dodiperu (Nov 20, 2005)

*Gato Negro : excelente thread*

Realmente tu gusto tan acertado y ver ese plano de la siempre añorada Magdalena del Mar... bueno,nunca entré al Puericultorio,es una lástima,porque es hermosísimo.... he pasado infinidad de veces por la Avenida del Ejército y aparte de "aburrirme" con el largo murallón del Puericultorio,siempre me lo imaginé descuidado por dentro y a los huerfanitos en malas condiciones... quizás en esa época sería así,porque por las fotos,lo noto super bien pintado todo... Es increible como hay matrimonios peruanos que prefieren adoptar en paises extranjeros... pero bueno... no quiero iniciar toda una polémica al respecto.. Más bien bravo por la cantante española que adoptó a una niñita peruana... y luego le hicieron feroz lío... 

Acá en el Paraguay,el actual cónsul es uno de los descendientes de Pérez Araníbar,la próxima vez que vaya a nuestra Embajada,charlaré sobre el Puericultorio con él...quizás me aporte algunos datos más... 

Coincido con Bruno en que esa parte como que tiene "una onda no muy grata"... y eso que Magdalena es bonita en todas sus calles... pero al igual que el colegio Leoncio Prado,como que se emana "un toque fantasmal",no sé explicarlo... como "medio tenebroso"... quizás porque son construcciones enormes junto al mar... 

Gracias Gatonegro por el thread,realmente me ha encantado.
Dodi


----------



## gotland (Sep 29, 2005)

muy bonito, aunque tambien desearia saber como se podria ingresar, se hace algun pago para acceder a las instalaciones.

:bash:


----------



## JT 69 (Apr 11, 2005)

Excelentes instalaciones las del puericultorio, y al ver las sonrisas de esos niños deducir el buen trato que reciben.

Un thread al estilo GatoNegro...siempre con excelentes fotos!!! kay:


----------



## Lucuma (Jun 2, 2005)

J Block said:


> Tengo entendido que los niños habitan otros ambientes mas modernos del conjunto.
> 
> La verdad la zona es realmente fea...no fea por ser descuidada, sino fea por ser muy...pesada...el ambiente es recontra cargado...bastante energía negativa.
> 
> Pero el puericultorio está alucinante.


Se vé bellísimo el puericultorio pero concuerdo con JBlock, es bien pesada esa zona, xq será :|


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Que bonito se ve el puericultorio, me gusta sobre todo los exteriores con sus jardines, muy bien cuidado.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Yo pense´que era un Palacio, pero fue diseñado especialmente para albergar a niños desamparados.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

El edificio lo conozco, por dentro y por fuera, mi abuela hacia ahi obra social, llevábamos ropa y comida, de alguna manera ella pensaba que si yo veia esos niños sin el respaldo familiar que yo si tenìa, pues aprenderìa a valorar esas maravillosas cosas que aun ahora añoro, a mi madre, mis amigos de infancia.. Sobre todo la maravilla del amor que ellos me dieron y la facilidad de poder decir papà y mamà y ahi estaban ellos mirándome y apoyàndome.

El simple hecho de ver una arquitectura tan blanca y tan pura, tan llena de un vivir sin vivir, me inspirò en ciertos diseños actuales, aun ahora siento esa influencia por las lìneas libres y al mismo tiempo suaves, càlidas pero modernas.

Tengo buenos recuerdos del lugar, como siempre MICHU, me gustan cada dìa mas tus threads


----------

